# Titanium Pharmaceuticals?  Anybody have experience with them?



## sitework333 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anybody have good/bad feedback with Titanium Pharm?  I have some clen and var, and just wondered if its real?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Shouldn't you wonder if it's real before you buy?


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Shouldn't you wonder if it's real before you buy?



Yea, well I sourced through a friend and when I started to look under sponsor reviews, i didn't see anything since 2009.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Actually, it should be pretty easy to tell if your clen is real.  Take 50mcg, and if you feel like you are going to die, it's good shit.


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm more concerned with the var.  I have plenty of clen, some of which I know is legit.  Is there any layman's test for var?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Var is so mild, it's hard to say.  You should be getting harder and more vascular, but it's not going to be dramatic.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Are you running the var alone?  Var only seems like just a waste of time for a dude.


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Are you running the var alone?  Var only seems like just a waste of time for a dude.



Not alone, gonna run 12 wk test e 400, 200 every 3.5 days.  Var 50 mg daily, and waiting on gh, but when i start 4iu daily


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2015)

Try it!!!!!

At this point u got nothing to lose


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2015)

sitework333 said:


> I'm more concerned with the var.  I have plenty of clen, some of which I know is legit.  Is there any layman's test for var?



 laymans test for var-   rub it on your pp. if it burns, its good.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

mickems said:


> laymans test for var-   rub it on your pp. if it burns, its good.



Or the clap.


----------



## rj44 (Feb 17, 2015)

Would like to place an order on my own, rather than paying higher than should and waiting on their orders, any tips on a safe quality site, pharm that won't get me in a cage?


----------

